# WHAT IS IT?



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

OK I WAS JUST WONDERING IF IT IS POSSIBLE TO TELL THE SEX BETWEEN A NIGER TRIGGER FISH. CAUSE I'D REALLY LIKE TO BREED
PLEASE SAY ITTS POSSIBLE


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no, you cannot tell sex differance in niger trigger.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

thePACK said:


> no, you cannot tell sex differance in niger trigger.


 fair enough, so I mean theres nothing no signs n behavior, no trigger sites on captive breeding or any thing?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

99.9% of sw fish for home aquaria have never bred in captivity


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I know that the possibility of breeding fish is a big lure into the hobby but in all honesty with ****** you would be wasting money, triggers are for the most part a pelagic fish spending most of its time in the wide open parts of the ocean your chances of them breeding in a tiny tank would be 0 and as some have said you would undoubtedly cause stress to the fish. I have a 135 gallon tank and will be tempting fate by keeping a male and female blue throat trigger together I know the will not breed but jsut would love to have the pair less stressful than having two males, get your self one niger for the 75 and enjoy the fish you have they are not 100% reef safe they may nip at corals and will undoubtedly wipe out any inverts you may want to keep

Take your time with this i know you think your ready having talked to some pet store employees and doing a bit of reading but honestly most of us spend months reading and equal amount of time talking to people with a great deal of experience in the hobby (not pet store employees, they jsut want to make a sale)


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

> I know that the possibility of breeding fish is a big lure into the hobby but in all honesty with ****** you would be wasting money, triggers are for the most part a pelagic fish spending most of its time in the wide open parts of the ocean your chances of them breeding in a tiny tank would be 0 and as some have said you would undoubtedly cause stress to the fish. I have a 135 gallon tank and will be tempting fate by keeping a male and female blue throat trigger together I know the will not breed but jsut would love to have the pair less stressful than having two males, get your self one niger for the 75 and enjoy the fish you have they are not 100% reef safe they may nip at corals and will undoubtedly wipe out any inverts you may want to keep
> 
> Take your time with this i know you think your ready having talked to some pet store employees and doing a bit of reading but honestly most of us spend months reading and equal amount of time talking to people with a great deal of experience in the hobby (not pet store employees, they jsut want to make a sale)


Agreed


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they wont breed. the most aggressive fish you will get to breed in captivity is a maroon clown as i have told you before.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey 00nothing how do u know u have a male and a female trigger if there sex can't be determined? Now this gotta know please?
Trust me my set p wil work I just knoww havve faith in al that is possible
I don't know the scientific name for the niger trigers imgetting but I know the both look like there freakin velvet and they r in myopinion the bst looking sw fish I could find
But like I said I wanna breed fish and I think I wana breeed triggers, if it happens it happens if not what real pretty uncommon fish a likely to breed n a tank n your opinion

is a maroon clown like redish with 3 white stripes? if so I'd like to try that Illnino those r pretty.
but I'm steal getting my trigger.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

00nothing said:


> I know that the possibility of breeding fish is a big lure into the hobby but in all honesty with ****** you would be wasting money, triggers are for the most part a pelagic fish spending most of its time in the wide open parts of the ocean your chances of them breeding in a tiny tank would be 0 and as some have said you would undoubtedly cause stress to the fish. I have a 135 gallon tank and will be tempting fate by keeping a male and female blue throat trigger together I know the will not breed but jsut would love to have the pair less stressful than having two males, get your self one niger for the 75 and enjoy the fish you have they are not 100% reef safe they may nip at corals and will undoubtedly wipe out any inverts you may want to keep
> 
> Take your time with this i know you think your ready having talked to some pet store employees and doing a bit of reading but honestly most of us spend months reading and equal amount of time talking to people with a great deal of experience in the hobby (not pet store employees, they jsut want to make a sale)










agreed


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> hey 00nothing how do u know u have a male and a female trigger if there sex can't be determined? Now this gotta know please?
> Trust me my set p wil work I just knoww havve faith in al that is possible
> I don't know the scientific name for the niger trigers imgetting but I know the both look like there freakin velvet and they r in myopinion the bst looking sw fish I could find
> But like I said I wanna breed fish and I think I wana breeed triggers, if it happens it happens if not what real pretty uncommon fish a likely to breed n a tank n your opinion
> ...


ur setting urself up for disappointment.. u ask for our advice, but u dont wanna listen to it.. seems to me like u already made up ur mind on what u wanna do.. if u wanna waste ur time on breeding triggers with ur whole 30 days experience in the hobby, then go ahead.. im sure u could pull it off, considering state of the art public aquariums cant..


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trillion said:


> hey 00nothing how do u know u have a male and a female trigger if there sex can't be determined? Now this gotta know please?
> Trust me my set p wil work I just knoww havve faith in al that is possible
> I don't know the scientific name for the niger trigers imgetting but I know the both look like there freakin velvet and they r in myopinion the bst looking sw fish I could find
> But like I said I wanna breed fish and I think I wana breeed triggers, if it happens it happens if not what real pretty uncommon fish a likely to breed n a tank n your opinion
> ...


the only triggers you can tell the sex of are blue throat triggers and crosshatch trigger. but there still is no chance of them breeding in captivity.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> the only triggers you can tell the sex of are blue throat triggers and crosshatch trigger. but there still is no chance of them breeding in captivity.


thanks trigger lover

blue throat males and females look entirely diffrent very easy to tell the sex but as i stated before i know there is no hope in hell that they will breed. My suggestion is that if u like trigs then rather than grabbing 2 ****** that u really have no way of sexing why not look at a species tank, u mentioned on one post you are looking at a 110 gallon some would say it might be pushing it but i think a 110 gallon trigger tank with say a niger, a picasso, and maybe a clown all started small would make for one awesome trigger tank. You can even add dither fish while they are small things like damsels or chromis this will help the tank appear more full but as the triggers get older expect these fish to not last so long


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

jiggy I am takin ur advive I just wanna start cycling my 75 to get it ready I didn't say I was gonna feel it for another couple of months of research and cycling :rasp: 
I hope ur right raptor cause I wanna put a lot of fish in my 110 gl. and I know to add the triggers last oout of what I put in there even though it might not matter








I now know I probably won't b able to breed the fush I want to but I can always hope (keep hope alive)
do u think I could breed those maroon clowns in a 40 gl. and u didn't answer my ? jiggy if thise clowns look orangish with white stripes?
thanks


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

all clowns r orangish with white stripes


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

jiggy said:


> all clowns r orangish with white stripes


No they arent. I cant think of the names off the top of my head but theres deffinately different colours. Infact I saw 1 today


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

> all clowns r orangish with white stripes


Thats a very bold statement!

There are alot of clowns that don't just a few below

Amphiprion akallopisos - Skunk Clownfish










Amphiprion ephippium - Red Saddleback (Fire) Clownfish










Amphiprion nigripes - Black Footed Clownfish










There are a fair bit more but i cant be bothered to post the rest.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

except for the saddleback.. the other 2 r orangish, with a white stripe.. lol

except for the saddleback.. the other 2 r orangish, with a white stripe.. lol


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay i'll give you the last one but there is no white stripe on the first one. Those were just three examples here are some more.

Dont know what the name of it is but is def not Orange









Also there are numerous black ones such as these

Premnas biaculeatus - Maroon Clownfish
Gold strip










Amphiprion sebae - Sebae Clownfish










Heres a black variant of A. ocellaris










Amphiprion mccllochi - McCulloch's Clownfish










Amphiprion latezonatus - Wide band Clownfish










There are a tonne more black ones but i think you get the point.

Here is one that is brownish

Amphiprion akindynos - Barrier Reef Clownfish


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

and steal my ? goes un answered :down
oh well illl just give it a try any way I know how we all get off track some times
I am in a delima though I was thinkin of starting my cycling process tomorrow but don't I have to have the pumps and filtration and all to start my tanks bacteria and salt buildind process,or can I do this without the filtration systm cause I don't have any thing on salt water no equipment or any thing
What do I need to start out with, and just the basics please I just wanna decorate it and get some liverock ( coral) how and what can I get to get it hoppin
thanks yaw


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

Whats the point of answering at this point? You just dont listen man.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok trillion, I am going to post a link i want you to read it. (Homework)
If you dont understand something just ask.
I wouldent start up anything till you understand the basics, and maybe by then you'll have the things ya need. Remember everone has been trying to help you so dont get discouraged just listen bro.
Theres prettymuch everything you need to know right in the link i am providing.
I know you want to get started, But you have to walk before you can run. You start up a tank with half of the equipment, or know the basics youre asking for trouble. 
I want you to read this link, I'll know if you didnt.







I am sure you dant want to waste your hard earned money. You should read this link and add it to favorites as it will help you like it did for me. I still look here for info. Read up!

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/index.htm

Oh and yes trillion you can breed clowns, Most are captive raised.
That will come later as rearing fry is alot harder than it looks.
Remember walk before run. Dont get ahead of yourself.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

boy did I do some extensive research today ad found out that yes it is good to research before u get into salt but also found out that it is no big deal if u start cycling your tank while u learn like some people on here were telling me not to d but every one has there own opinion on it
I found out every thing from u can use super glue n ur tank( if your expierenced) to that live rockcan be used as its own bio-logical system.
I purchased a 75 gl. wet dry filter today and a 600gl per hr. pump over the bac filter system and a bio over the bac filter for 210 bucks
I plan to put a 75 gl. heater directly into my wet dry system along with live rock and I may later on drill it to later on when I get a biggr tank and use a rubber made tub. told u I found out a lot today
I don't plan to get a skimmer til I add fish n a month or two
My god is coral lightin expensive









Hey raptor I checked out that web site. I really couldn't fnd y thing use ful on there but I did look.But I'm sure when I explore it more ill find some thing more useful.Do u know of any cheap places hat sale 24 hr light set ups. I'd like to have a solar and lunar spectrum on my coral. My pet store had it for 400 dollas


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

What type of corals are you planning on keeping trillion?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Whats up with the pics man?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i think its his bf


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i think its his bf










that dude does look pretty gay.....

I think you will find much better help if you cut the crappy lingo and don't talk like a punk-ass ******. Most noobies do it, and many realize how annoying it is and how much easier they are to understand when they do.

Now you went from talking about Triggerfish, to corals. You seem too far away from salt to even keep most freshwater fish, and then Triggers? Now to Corals....

Take it slow, I've been hard-core into the hobby for over a year, and I'm still experimenting with freshwater. I am however an avid saltwater "lurker", and if the situation faced me, I could set-up a successful salt tank tommarow.

As stated, you need to slow down lots. As in like 6+ more months of hard studying before you think about keeping salt water. Go off, leave to do homework, come back grown up and educated, and these fine folks should point you in the right direction. We here on forums can only point you in the right direction, we cannot make you follow thru. When your doing such with hardy little freshie community fish, or even most piranhas, there really isnt much too bad about it. But then with salt, a mistake will cost you all of your lifestock, and a large one could even kill off your live rock. Good luck and take your time.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

lol I look gay huh.....? 
I don't know the scientific name for the corals I'm getting but I found out about the enimenties that are bad for your corals and learned how to watch out for them.one of the corals that do want though has tenticals on it that lok like octapuses and they eat microscopic organisms.
I don't know how much slower I can go other than just to cycle my tank with salt water to c if I'm actually capable of growing live rock or establishing the right bacteria for salt water.Trust me I'm not gonna rush ino any thng I'm not ready for and I will have my water tested before I drop any innocent not to mention expensive marine life in it idont know about waiting 6 mnths before dropping in a fish, but I will take at least 4 and research the whole time just to make u guys happ
raptor and handy andy I checked out both of ur sites and andy I plan to join yours ut raptor I really couldn't find any specific answers to my concerns about sw but when I have the tank up and going I think it'll come in handy plenty, but it had tons of FAQS.
sorry bout the pc guys it was the wrong one I need to go through and name al my pics
but its me not my boyfriend and I'm nt gay








lol at jiggy
but that ****** hing wasn't nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

> that dude does look pretty gay.....


I expected that shyte from jiggy, but not from you?



> I think you will find much better help if you cut the crappy lingo and don't talk like a punk-ass ******. Most noobies do it, and many realize how annoying it is and how much easier they are to understand when they do.
> 
> Now you went from talking about Triggerfish, to corals. You seem too far away from salt to even keep most freshwater fish, and then Triggers? Now to Corals....


The man comes on here to learn. Can you blame him for asking questions? That is the purpose of this forum.











> Take it slow, I've been hard-core into the hobby for over a year, and I'm still experimenting with freshwater. I am however an avid saltwater "lurker", and if the situation faced me, I could set-up a successful salt tank tommarow.


I doubt that. I learned the hard way that 50% of saltwater is learning from the books, and the other %50 is learning from experience. For this reason, I consider myself a big time noob to saltwater compaered to 00nothing, Pack and Raptor. I only kept corals for a third of a year altogther now. I know most of the regurgitated info quite well, but the more useful stuff is what you can only know from keeping a tank...all tanks are different remember. So dont talk down to the man, more research is neccesary but you wont learn the important things until you actually set up the tank.



> As stated, you need to slow down lots. As in like 6+ more months of hard studying before you think about keeping salt water. Go off, leave to do homework, come back grown up and educated, and these fine folks should point you in the right direction. We here on forums can only point you in the right direction, we cannot make you follow thru. When your doing such with hardy little freshie community fish, or even most piranhas, there really isnt much too bad about it. But then with salt, a mistake will cost you all of your lifestock, and a large one could even kill off your live rock. Good luck and take your time.


Wrong and right. Trillion would be wise to slow down in his tank progress, but he definitely shouldnt slow down on this hunger for knowledge he's shown lately. I remember his first posts were rediculous. Now, they are more knowledgable.

I would say Trillion, go buy a couple books on Saltwater. Then get your tank set up, throw ome Liverock in there...and learn to take care of a tank with some snails. Learn what effects your water, how to deal with problems..etc, because its a pretty steep learning curve from simply learning to actually doing.

Most of all, realize that you will go over budget no matter how hard you try...and I mean like double what you thought you would spend :rasp: but still HAVE FUN! Leearning about a living, growing reef is a ton of fun to say the least. Even if you have to start out with a couple of blue legged hermits


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I'm glad to see sme one else is apreciatting how my knoledge is growing of this fine hobby that if they had an olympic for raptor, danny boy, ad handy andy would be top compeitors
Any way now that I'm done kissing ass Danny boy I think jiggy just gives me a hard tme because of sme of my posts in the suggestion box.Oh well don't worry I got some thng for HER.







.
but yeah I've learned o much n the last few days its ridiculous.I found that n the beginning its onna be a lot harde than in the long haulwhich is pretty much how life out side the tnnk is
But danny u said just what I neded to hearand iplan to do exactly just that start with crabs for about 2 months thn gradually add lastly putting in to trigers than maybe even startig anther tank if al goes well.
Thanks for the vote of confidence danny boy


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Tibs, Please dont use the W word as it is not the N word but it is it in my book. Even though you ment well its not a cool word to use.
Most people call it dude talk no matter if your white or black or latino.
I know it gets annoying when people use it just for fun or to put up a facade, But lets try to keep the comments like that out of here.
Thanks.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

raptor and trillion, i apologize for using the word, i was a lack of a better word at the time.

Danny, your absoulutley correct, experience is a very fine part of knowledge, but if a person does not understand the basics, then how would experience really help. One definatly comes before the other. Asking questions is a very important part to, asking them in an educated manor, however, helps.

Now after saying experience is vastly important, as with education, that must take into affect with setting up of a tank, not just saltwater. Someone with no experience should set-up a basic, beginners tank, rather then a more advanced reef tank.

I would say that a Trigger, trillion, in a 75 would be a fantastic choice for a beginer. Large stable tank, and a hardy fun fish. If your looking for corals though i think that triggers have been known to bite the tips of some corals, will eat inverts like crabs, snails, and shrimp, and cause a heavy bio-load on the tank


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

really I didn't know that the triggers were harmful to ur reef it was to my understandingthat they were friendly to every thing if u put them n last.If they eat my crabs and stuff that's gona pizz me off forreal I love and that's one of my favs of the tank is the crabs and the little scrappys or what ever thise things that hover over the sand r.
I may have to do more studying.








Just kiding I love obtaining knowledge about my sw hoby!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Trillion said:


> really I didn't know that the triggers were harmful to ur reef it was to my understandingthat they were friendly to every thing if u put them n last.


Triggers are one of the most aggressive saltwater fish there is. You would have to choose every single piece of livestock to add to the tank very carefully with a trigger. Most Triggers dont allow anything in the tank with them. Species like Niger, Picasso, Pink Tail, Blue Throat, and possibly others are some of the only triggers to allow other animals in the tank with them, and they usually are choosy with what you add even then. A niger in a 75 will possibly be cramped still, im not too sure on the max size, ive heard 10-12", and ive heard like 18-24". Triggers will not allow another triggers with them either. I think a picasso trigger may be a better choice for you, they are more peaceful, and, they stay smaller. With a picasso you could add clowns, damsels, hawks, and maybe other fish, but once again thats all up in the air, triggers are very unpredictable. Either way, all species of triggerfish will eat inverts like crabs, snails, and shrimp, like i mentioned above.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

thanks tibs u rock but I at least gotta try out a trigger the y r so pretty.
hey is there a way I can build a wet dry tank?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Trillion said:


> thanks tibs u rock but I at least gotta try out a trigger the y r so pretty.
> hey is there a way I can build a wet dry tank?


yes triggers are great begginer's fish too

A good DIY wet/dry is made out of those "tower" things that you can buy for organizing stuff. You then have a inlet on the top, fill the drawers with media like Bio-balls, drill holes in the bottom of each drawer, and in the bottom drawer have a pump that is equal to the flow out of the tank to pump it back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Great info Tibs


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

sounds good and cheap right up my alley but I'm not quite sure I know exactly what u r talkin about I think I found a good wet dry 125 gl. for my 75 gl. for like 150 bucks not bad.But f I find out more info ot he cheap stuff ill go that route but when I start another tank r in fo could come in handy tibs.
danny was right good advice man....it be even better if u knew the name of all the stuff I neeed, and could tell me to get the balls from an the lil sponge thing.
thanks a lot tibs
I will probably go with the cheap set up for a later up going tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Trillion said:


> sounds good and cheap right up my alley but I'm not quite sure I know exactly what u r talkin about I think I found a good wet dry 125 gl. for my 75 gl. for like 150 bucks not bad.But f I find out more info ot he cheap stuff ill go that route but when I start another tank r in fo could come in handy tibs.
> danny was right good advice man....it be even better if u knew the name of all the stuff I neeed, and could tell me to get the balls from an the lil sponge thing.
> thanks a lot tibs
> I will probably go with the cheap set up for a later up going tank.


The Bio-Balls? They are just blue plastic balls that you can find just about thru any aquarium outlet supply store. The Bio-bacteria grows very well on plastic (for whatever reason I'm not sure). The sponge thing I'm not too sure I know what your refering to.

As mentioned in your other topic, wet/drys are not reccomended for reefs, if your looking into a reef.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I'm talking about the sponge that blocks the dirty water from the clean water and keeps bubbles from getting n the filtered water.
got some more ?s for later n a hurry now gotts go
thanks


----------

